# Site Update



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Within the hour


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is done , have fun,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks a nice update! Id never seen a Seiko slide Rule chrono before...

Love the Longines... stunning.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Some terrific stuff there. Love that Spaceman, that model does not appear often. And loads of Seiko 6138's too.

Great update Roy.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

nice bunch of 6138-8030's - and at a great price for that condition


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Some lovely Seikos - chronos and divers.

Am so tempted by the 6309 diver in the later style case, but I have to let it pass on this occasion


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

Very Nice Roy.

I've ordered mine already,a watch I've wanted for ages.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been raiding a Seiko warehouse have we Roy























Very Nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish I could survive on one watch a month updates, you lot are so greedy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I wish I could survive on one watch a month updates, you lot are so greedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy it is been 6 hours since your last site update, slacking a bit aren`t you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Slave Driver .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Slave Driver .Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve been checking, you _did_ have 5 minutes off in March


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not remember it,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I do not remember it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasted it boozing again


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Ohhh Noooo,

More tempting 6309's























Trouble is the 710 won't be happy. I bought a 6309 from Roy a couple of weeks ago.

So I've ordered a new 007 instead























Any excuse to buy another watch.

(I will of course point out to her that it is a different shape, has a different looking dial, and how well it will fill out my collection of Seikos. And she will probably forgive me... One day)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure she will Mark,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is Ian your new Padawan Stan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yoda Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm honoured to have such a noble Padawan.









Plus the fact he scares the sh*t out of me.







You bugger's haven't seen the size of him, he's six foot ten if he's an inch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In which case maybe I`d better call him Sir


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I always do Mac.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who got the Longines?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Who got the Longines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was up for it but then I saw the Seiko 6138 Slide rule chronograph,so I had that instead.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> I was up for it but then I saw the Seiko 6138 Slide rule chronograph,so I had that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. That's a bit of a rare model isn't it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is very rare George, quite a few people wanted it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought so!









I was having a bit of a look around on 6138's in general and noticed that the 7000 models were talked about in "hushed tones"!!

Hopefully I'll be in touch on Monday Roy about "my" 6138.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

The 6138 is a lot of watch for little money.The sliderule feature just makes it that bit nicer


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> The 6138 is a lot of watch for little money.The sliderule feature just makes it that bit nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it I'm off!

I may be back when the moderators start acting their age


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Chris, what prompted this outburst? surely not the Seiko Slide rule???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> ←
> ​


You and me both George, I`m totally mystified


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

It must be me.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't mean to quote any one, meant to just add reply.

I'm just fed up with people having digs/slagging -off other people's products, without the benefit of actually owning or seeing them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lets not start this one again. It ended here yesterday, thank you.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

That which I objected to, has been removed









thank-you


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well







I'm glad that's sorted out then.









Well done guys - lets keep it decent in here!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

We haven't had an update or a new RLT model for over a week now; whats going on?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> We haven't had an update or a new RLT model for over a week now; whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recon Roy`s out in the garden soaking up the sun with a few cold beers









I bet he`s wearing a handkerchief on his head `Gumby` style


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't had an update or a new RLT model for over a week now; whats going on?
> ...










It will be 15 degrees and a sea fret at Bridlington


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Sounds like a Yorkshire heatwave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe I'm just going to retire early.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Maybe I'm just going to retire early.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























BTW I see we`re one away from 1000 forum members









Actually this makes me think if you retire you`ll have to invite us all to the _`Do`_ just imgine how much that would cost


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Maybe I'm just going to retire early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't got a prayer mate.


----------

